# Naruto Chapter 624 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Mar 6, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## BisonLlama (Mar 6, 2013)

I predict a battle between Hashirama's father and brother and Madara's father and brother.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 6, 2013)

I predict that Madara and Hashirama have to kill their parents because they won't stop fighting...or something like that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2013)

Madara and Hashirama freaked out. They're still right there. 

MS and Mokuton might both get activated here. Madara kills his father to protect Hashirama. Hashirama kills his father because he's a shithead and to make things even.


----------



## Xin (Mar 6, 2013)

Madara and Hashi will stop that somethow.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 6, 2013)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I predict that Madara and Hashirama have to kill their parents because they won't stop fighting...or something like that.



More like their parents will kill each other and it'll wind up being a nice if obvious parallel to their own future.


----------



## Sete (Mar 6, 2013)

Hashi and madara will take a piss while their parents fight.


----------



## vered (Mar 6, 2013)

hopefully something better like real developments .


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 6, 2013)

Betsuma and Tajima kill themselves while their kids watch.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2013)

vered said:


> hopefully something better like real developments .



I predict _more_ real _character_ development.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 6, 2013)

hashirama already implied that this flashback would be super long, so i'm ready. i'm really enjoying it so far. looks like shits getting really next chapter. somebody might die.

no chapter next week?


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 6, 2013)

I predict 624 will cut away to a flashback within a flashback within a flashback of how Tobirama and Izuna met and became buttbuddies bffls
I then predict that we'll go even deeper and see how Butsuma and Tajima met... By scratching pictures onto cave walls in the Stone Age
And their parents even deeper, and their parents even deeper, and so on and so forth until we get to RS taking Chibi-Juubi for a walk in the park playing fetch with a frisbee


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict 624 will cut away to a flashback within a flashback within a flashback of how Tobirama and Izuna met and became buttbuddies bffls
> I then predict that we'll go even deeper and see how Butsuma and Tajima met... By scratching pictures onto cave walls in the Stone Age
> And their parents even deeper, and their parents even deeper, and so on and so forth until we get to RS taking Chibi-Juubi for a walk in the park playing fetch with a frisbee






This is getting so streched out that now I don't even get what Minato is there for as there are like 4 chapters until the end of the volume. So unticlimatic lmao.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 6, 2013)

i predict flashback of how their fathers met


----------



## SinRaven (Mar 6, 2013)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i predict flashback of how their fathers met



I was thinking this too.

Flashback within a flashback within a flashback. Do it Kishi


----------



## jacamo (Mar 6, 2013)

round 1

FIGHTO


----------



## Rosi (Mar 6, 2013)

No color pages after the break? I guess we'll have them in 625. Interesting what Kishi'll come up with. I hope not random Team7 in the middle of boss fight like in the last volume.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 6, 2013)

*The adults won't listen...*

I guess next chapter will show the adults won't listen to hashirama or madara about their love story. The boys will probably be dragged back to their clans by their fathers kicking and screaming.

That's when hashirama-madara decide only way to make them listen is to become stronger so that they can impose their thoughts on others  Few years pass and they become leaders of their groups.


----------



## ed17 (Mar 6, 2013)

I predict

Tajima : Butsuma! you will be my new light!
Izuna : Tobirama! you will be my new light!
Hashi and Mads : STAHP!


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2013)

Aaand with this, my interest is gone.

I think Kishi is doing great with story so far but he always starts out slow and good *pointing at Obito's flashbacks*

Everyone was saying the same for Obito's flashbacks until he hugged Rin's corpse and found himself next to Nagato with "I don't Care Anymore" ending.

I think a similar fate is awaiting for these flashbacks as well, he'll rush everything in a few chapters. (I hope not)

As much as I love the story, the pacing isn't good. Last two chapters could have handled in one chapter.Kishi wants us to see Hashi and Mads were REAL FRIENDS but this could have been given us in very few panels as well.Their interactions don't save the story for me.This stuff should be left for fillers and fanfictions.If he's going to rush like Obito in the end, he should give us STORY.

But I won't say this is bad or boring, when I read in tankobon everything will be wonderful. As for now, I lost my interest and this break is not helping.

I just hope next chapter will give us the Konoha's official founding.


----------



## JackFrost (Mar 6, 2013)

Madara and Hashirama escape and think about what each other have said.

They meet up and then try to stop the battle. They stop it too late. Both fathers die.

Tobirama forms an extreme hatred towards the Uchicha as a result. Madara starts to harbor a grudge towards the senju. Hashirama is like bitches be dead...but whatever. 

Both Izuna and Tobirama escape with minor injuries thanks to their brothers. Might be a minor fight between Hashirama/Madara. 

Fight ends and they work out how to move forward with the settlement idea.

*In a nutshell...that's my prediction.*


----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

Long term prediction: Sasuke is not yet convinced from Hashi's story. So he makes Oro revive Rikudo Sennin to ask some questions.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 6, 2013)

Mito ruins Madara's and Hashirama's love life...hurry up and do it Kishi 

I'd imagine Tajima and Butsuma would both end up dieing here, which would serve as the push for Madara and Hashirama to change the world and whatnot.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Initially I figured we'd have some heroic flashback where Hashirama and Madara save the other's brother and beat the shit out of their own fathers. And then it was a trap all along and a bunch of Senju and Uchiha come out of the woodworks, but Madara and Hashirama beat the shit out of all of them using FRIENDSHIP and force both clans to submit.

But we've seen flashbacks of them going head to head as adults, so it's more likely that in order to protect their own brothers, they kill the other's father. And that cements their clans as being worst friends forever until some later point.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 6, 2013)

waiting for Minato to talk...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 6, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> waiting for Minato to talk...



Yeah I know

Sasuke started out with Sandaime Holage to know the truth about Itachi. Then Nidaime came with his cursed Clan story

And now Hashirama is doing his part

Kishi is saving Minato for last. And I expect some major trolling. Like when Itachi sealed Nagato or almost single handedly took care of Kabuto

Sofar Itachi & Minato have been treated and portrayed like Golden Childs who plan ahead like 20 steps....


----------



## Closet Pervert (Mar 6, 2013)

We get a Butsuma/Tajima flashback from when they were kids and talking about how their fathers were. And then we get a flashback of their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their father. And then we get a flashback from Rikudou Sennin talking about his childhood and what his and Juubi's parents were like. And then we get Rikudou Sennin's and Juubi's parents' flashback where they talk about how great Itachi was.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 6, 2013)

Closet Pervert said:


> We get a Butsuma/Tajima flashback from when they were kids and talking about how their fathers were. And then we get a flashback of their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their fathers. And their father. *And then we get a flashback from Rikudou Sennin talking about his childhood and what his and Juubi's parents were like.* And then we get Rikudou Sennin's and Juubi's parents' flashback where they talk about how great Itachi was.



Isn't that the reason for the Uchiha tablet?
Sort of a diary of some kind?


----------



## Cheirete (Mar 6, 2013)

Next chapter we will know the reason why Madara and Hashirama had that famous fight.


----------



## Klue (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn the break! There is another coming next month too.

Izuna, you're great power shall be known to me soon.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 6, 2013)

A break >.<

Well, Naruto got the Spring covers in the previous years. But this time there is a break before the Spring release, so if we are lucky, I think next chapter will get coloured pages too.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 6, 2013)

Kishi has me so pissed, he has q break coming in spring, why the fuck does he need to take a break after this chapter, this chapter was a jole, terrible pacing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a feeling we won't see EMS until chapter 625, because that's really the breaking point for Madara. We only got his "Must protect Izuna" tirade this week, so that needs some time to build up. Besides, he doesn't even have MS yet.

Chapter 624 will go up to them becoming clan heads (Madara joint with Izuna, as was implied in the manga), which only solidifies the political necessity of them being enemies. 



Klue said:


> Damn the break! There is another coming next month too.
> 
> Izuna, you're great power shall be known to me soon.



I'd read a chapter of chibi Izuna and Tobirama.  They both look so badass. Their older brothers are off telling each other bedtime stories and talking about clothing styles while the two of them are facing off with swords and psychotic grins. 

Not that I don't love my Mads and Hashi dearly. 

I'm glad for the breaks. More time to obsess.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2013)

*Chapter 624 Prediction:*   The Fall of Comrades

The Conflict between the fathers of Madara and Hashirama lead to a state war between the Uchiha and Senju clans that last for years.   And we begin learning the truth of Hashirama's tale.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Mar 7, 2013)

At VOTE Hashi bitchslaps madara with mokuton sage monster and madara will say we are equal to hashi. Hashi will say i am still standing. This time the huge meteor will fall on hashi instead of the rock


----------



## auem (Mar 7, 2013)

i am expecting:

1)a short-fight and then stalemate.....then Hashi and Madara being dragged away by their father and punished for protecting each other....
or
2)Butsuma kills Tajima and then goes for Madara,when Hashi intervene and let those two brothers escape.....Madara's first real scar on his mind against Senju....


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got a feeling that this fight will be offpaneled or will last for max one page... just can't see anything important happening here... Tajima and this Senju-guy both die when hashi and mads are adults so they can become new clan leaders, next week - konoha foundation


----------



## rac585 (Mar 7, 2013)

final flashback chapter for now.

we learn how madara and hashi began to grow apart. and sasuke is satisfied with villages being created to protect kids from horrors of war. 
(whole lot of good it did him, eh?)

we may see more flashback from edo madara, later.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 8, 2013)

The flashback ends with Minato missing. He's teleported to the battlefield with a seal he put on Naruto when he was born.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 8, 2013)

I predict no matter what Tajima does he gets an edit thread.

Seriously though if neither father dies next chapter I'll be dissapointed.


----------



## Klue (Mar 8, 2013)

Butsuma and Tajima are guaranteed to kill one another come next chapter.


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Butsuma and Tajima are guaranteed to kill one another come next chapter.



good, one looks generic while the other is not worthy of his family's sexiness


----------



## Revolution (Mar 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Betsuma and Tajima kill themselves while their kids watch.



Something like this.  I predict their friendship will break because Madara stated himself "above all else, I am going to protect my brother".


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

Madara and izuna awaken ms after seeing their dad die.


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2013)

Addy said:


> good, one looks generic while the other is not worthy of his family's sexiness



Tajima is king, silence Addy.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Tajima is king, silence Addy.



Lol what's awesome about Tajima's look is there is no actual way for his face not to fit him.

He could turn out to be eternally angry, abusive to children, a troll, funny, laidback, sad, an asshole etc this week. 

It really doesn't matter cause his face last week will fit him.


----------



## Addy (Mar 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Tajima is king, silence Addy.



king of the fugly


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 10, 2013)

I really hope that we'll see something interesting next time...but i suppose we'll see how Tajima and Butsuma kill each other or something like that.


----------



## auem (Mar 10, 2013)

Exterminatus said:


> Madara and izuna awaken ms after seeing their dad die.



nope...it will happen to their teen years...


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Mar 10, 2013)

I really hope next episode is the end of the flashbacks..


----------



## Panther (Mar 10, 2013)

We get to see Madz hot ass milf mother


----------



## Sarry (Mar 10, 2013)

Panther said:


> We get to see Madz hot ass milf mother



10$ that Mad's mother is even uglier and manlier than his father. 
Proof: the whole theme that mothers are monsters/worse than the fathers: case in point Shika's and Naruto's family

Madara and his brother are anomalies...or looks suspiciously like the neighbor's wife..


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2013)

We better see at least one female Uchiha with the Sharingan. We're 624 chapters into the story.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> We better see at least one female Uchiha with the Sharingan. We're 624 chapters into the story.



I thought only the males could activate the Sharingan...i remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 10, 2013)

I predict Tobirama vs Izuna


----------



## Klue (Mar 10, 2013)

Sarry said:


> I thought only the males could activate the Sharingan...i remember reading that somewhere.



Fanfiction.net, perhaps?


----------



## gershwin (Mar 10, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I predict Tobirama vs Izuna



that would be realy epic fight


----------



## Agony (Mar 10, 2013)

it's been quite a while that we have a one week break but still fucking hates it.anyway, the fight will just take 2-3 pages. the upcoming pages will show both characters growing up in war and achieved their wood jutsus and MS.


----------



## dream (Mar 10, 2013)

AnaBallerina said:


> I predict Tobirama vs Izuna



At best we will likely only have a few scenes of the fight.  

Anyways, I'm predicting that Madara and Hashirama will have one more meeting before they start entering into conflict with each other.


----------



## takL (Mar 11, 2013)

i predict kojima turns out to be a dragon woman, either  grandma or mum.



AnaBallerina said:


> I predict Tobirama vs Izuna



and that means madara and hashi have no choice but to get involved in the combat.


----------



## Sango-chan (Mar 11, 2013)

I really hope that we get to see more of the other clans being established during the flashbacks,  as well as seeing the appearance of Mito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> I really hope that we get to see more of the other clans being established during the flashbacks,  as well as seeing the appearance of Mito.



We might see Sarutobi Sasuke in the next few chapters, but I'm not expecting to see anything about the other clans. This unfortunately isn't an all-out gaiden, but a flashback, and one that is strictly from Hashirama's point of view at that. 

It's also just too soon for Konoha to be built, and that's the only way we'd meet the other clans. This chapter won't get to the treaty. I'd be surprised if it went to EMS (I can see how it could work but it's unlikely).


----------



## Fay (Mar 11, 2013)

I really want to see Sarutobi Sasuke too


----------



## Turrin (Mar 11, 2013)

Previewing the New Naruto Chapter:


[YOUTUBE]EKYPiGZqDtE[/YOUTUBE]

What Techniques will Izuna have? What Techniques will Tobirama have? Will one of fathers die?


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 11, 2013)

as for the chapter:

- tajima and izuna attack head on; butsuma and tobirama defend their attacks for a while then parry them away.

- tajima and izuna follow up with a katon combo; butsuma and tobirama block with a suiton wall combo. 

- madara will likely jump in immediately to protect his brother.

- hashirama will hesitate for a while until he sees tobirama in trouble/ is about to die against madara and izuna. 

- tobirama gets his face scars(?) this battle.  

- in the middle of protecting their brothers, madara and hashirama end up clashing. 

- something happens that makes one or both parties retreat (possibly one of the adults dying).


----------



## Sarry (Mar 12, 2013)

I think we're going to see the flashback skip ahead to a few days into konoha's inception: where Madara and Hashirama reacted to the Hokage's declaration/position. 


I don't think we'll get see anything before, as we got to see their beginnings, and now we'll see their ending.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2013)

Sarry said:


> I think we're going to see the flashback skip ahead to a few days into konoha's inception: where Madara and Hashirama reacted to the Hokage's declaration/position.
> 
> 
> I don't think we'll get see anything before, as we got to see their beginnings, and now we'll see their ending.



Sasuke asked what a village is though. Even if Hashirama laid out the ideas behind it last week, he can't just skip the actual founding of it. 

That said, I suspect that Madara stayed in Konoha for a while after the Hokage seat was established before finally not being able to stand it any longer.


----------



## Arisu (Mar 12, 2013)

Sasuke getting inpatient and cutting Hahahrama out of days of his youth dream with his sword.  

Sasuke: 
I'm a man of few words. 
Couldn't you spit it out in few sentences? 
I'm in a hurry to kill Naruto. 
Like I care about your stupid story, I will fight Naruto anyways. 

And that's how it ends


----------



## Sarry (Mar 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke asked what a village is though. Even if Hashirama laid out the ideas behind it last week, he can't just skip the actual founding of it.


Yeah he can. We already seen what the world was...the horrible mess it was. We've also seen how badly Hashi and Madara wanted something different from the usual "honour =fighting > life" mentality of the clans. 

So we do know what the village stands for; We know that it is meant to cultivate a stronger, and more broad sense of kinship and belonging. 

If anything, we'll probably just see the era of pre-unification; i.e when the Uchiha and Senju were at their peak as clans. When Madara led the Uchiha and the senju brothers led the Senju.   


> That said, I suspect that Madara stayed in Konoha for a while after the Hokage seat was established before finally not being able to stand it any longer.


Hmm, in we had Oonoki's flashbacks, was Hashirama the hokage at that time?

Because Madara was extremely bitter when Hashirama's name was brought up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Yeah he can. We already seen what the world was...the horrible mess it was. We've also seen how badly Hashi and Madara wanted something different from the usual "honour =fighting > life" mentality of the clans.
> 
> So we do know what the village stands for; We know that it is meant to cultivate a stronger, and more broad sense of kinship and belonging.
> 
> If anything, we'll probably just see the era of pre-unification; i.e when the Uchiha and Senju were at their peak as clans. When Madara led the Uchiha and the senju brothers led the Senju.



We'll see pre-unification, and unification (probably chapter 625 or 626). No way in hell is Kishi going to skip the actual founding. Even if he saves it for Madara (which is possible), he's definitely going to give Hashirama at least a few pages on it.



> Hmm, in we had Oonoki's flashbacks, was Hashirama the hokage at that time?
> 
> Because Madara was extremely bitter when Hashirama's name was brought up.



Pretty sure he was Hokage then. The way Oonoki and Muu spoke of him it was as if he was superior to Madara in some regard. I think Madara just ran around the borders of Konoha mucking everything up, trying to make Hashirama look like a bad leader, for a while.


----------



## auem (Mar 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke asked what a village is though. Even if Hashirama laid out the ideas behind it last week, he can't just skip the actual founding of it.
> 
> *That said, I suspect that Madara stayed in Konoha for a while after the Hokage seat was established before finally not being able to stand it any longer.*



that's a certainty....remember Madara with Konoha's headband bullying Mu and Onoki,that means Konoha was already been established...also Onoki talked about some sort of deal/some promise made by Hashirama(Onoki:"..but Hashirama dono said...")...so that means other villages were already dealing with Hashi as Konoha's representative...only possible if Hashi was Hokage...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 12, 2013)

auem said:


> that's a certainty....remember Madara with Konoha's headband bullying Mu and Onoki,that means Konoha was already been established...also Onoki talked about some sort of deal/some promise made by Hashirama(Onoki:"..but Hashirama dono said...")...so that means other villages were already dealing with Hashi as Konoha's representative...only possible if Hashi was Hokage...



Oonoki's comment is what makes me think that's the case.

The headband thing not so much. They were already wearing handbands before the Hokage seat was decided.

IMO, there was a decent amount of time between the treaty and the official founding, then between the official founding and the decision to make Hashi the hokage, and then another span of time between that decision and Madara finally leaving. 

Konoha wasn't built overnight.


----------



## Roxa5 (Mar 12, 2013)

These flashbacks suck ass, the setting I'd basic as fuck and people are buying into it like it should replace the original story.

Like rly


----------



## Xin (Mar 12, 2013)

I predict the deaths of Hashis and Mads fathers.


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Hmm, in we had Oonoki's flashbacks, was Hashirama the hokage at that time?
> 
> Because Madara was extremely bitter when Hashirama's name was brought up.



Madara was wearing a Konoha forehead protector, and Onoki mentioned peace talks with Hashirama specifically, so I must assume he was named Hokage by that point.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm calling it.

When Yamato returns, it will be a "Where is your God Now?" moment.


But this upcoming chapter is the end of their friendship.  Izuna>Hashirama when it gets down to it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2013)

i think izuna was killed by tobirama/hashi's father and it turns out that you don't need two MSs to awaken EMS


----------



## Sarry (Mar 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Pretty sure he was Hokage then. The way Oonoki and Muu spoke of him it was as if he was superior to Madara in some regard. *I think Madara just ran around the borders of Konoha mucking everything up,* trying to make Hashirama look like a bad leader, for a while.



I wouldn't be surprised if he did so wearing a cape and a gruff voice



Klue said:


> Madara was wearing a Konoha forehead protector, and Onoki mentioned peace talks with Hashirama specifically, so I must assume he was named Hokage by that point.



Seems so. 
It would also explain why Madara left = Hashi was being tasked with leading the village, and Madara was losing any leadership he had prior to the village inception.


----------



## Elman Sword (Mar 12, 2013)

Focus of Butsums/Tajima. Both die.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 12, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think izuna was killed by tobirama/hashi's father and it turns out that you don't need two MSs to awaken EMS



Are you predicting retcons?



Nahhh.... Nat Kishi's style....


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2013)

Elman Sword said:


> Focus of Butsums/Tajima. Both die.



This is obvious.

Can't wait to see Tajima's "I'm dead," face.


----------



## God Skopos (Mar 12, 2013)

Obito and Madara will be off paneled.

Naruto will show up and interrupt the Hokages.  

Naruto and Sasuke will do "battle".  

While Sasuke is distracted full power Orochimaru will take over his body.  

Naruto can't fight against Sasuke for real, even though its Orochimaru.  Naruto dies.  

Naruto is a legend, and Orochimaru becomes tyrant of all shinobi.  

Orochimaru finally discovers the immortality jutsu, and rules forever.  

The end.


----------



## Klue (Mar 12, 2013)

God Skopos said:


> Obito and Madara will be off paneled.
> 
> Naruto will show up and interrupt the Hokages.
> 
> ...



Kishi ends the manga without first revealing Rikudou's secrets? Prediction is obviously fail.


----------



## Sagitta (Mar 12, 2013)

Some weeks are just soo quiet here haha! I think Orochimaru will make Sasuke go after Madara and Obito. Then he will challenge Naruto at the very end. I can see this happening. Totally dark master shit!


----------



## dwade (Mar 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Kishi ends the manga without first revealing Rikudou's secrets? Prediction is obviously fail.



It was later explained in a 20 page special chapter that Orochimaru was Rikudou himself. He then revealed that his only fear in the Narutoverse was Itachi.


----------



## santanico (Mar 13, 2013)

dwade said:


> It was later explained in a 20 page special chapter that Orochimaru was Rikudou himself. He then revealed that his only fear in the Narutoverse was Itachi.



just as planned


----------



## Plague (Mar 13, 2013)

Is there a bigger insult than being off-paneled? XD


----------



## Rosi (Mar 13, 2013)

I hope something epic happens, like the gore in chapter 605


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2013)

hopefully, the flashback ends this chapter or at least has  a better cliff hanger.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 13, 2013)

Next issue preview,


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 13, 2013)

What does it say?


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2013)

dwade said:


> It was later explained in a 20 page special chapter that Orochimaru was Rikudou himself. He then revealed that his only fear in the Narutoverse was Itachi.



Holy Shit! :sanji


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2013)

dwade said:


> It was later explained in a 20 page special chapter that Orochimaru was Rikudou himself. He then revealed that his only fear in the Narutoverse was Itachi.



Manga ends. Itachi does not end


----------



## takL (Mar 13, 2013)

tkROUT said:


> Next issue preview,



the naruto preview bit
"the conflict between senju and  uchiha gets intensified...what will (become of) hashirama and  madara ?!"


----------



## CA182 (Mar 13, 2013)

takL said:


> the naruto preview bit
> "the conflict between senju and  uchiha gets intensified...what will (become of) hashirama and  madara ?!"



So this is basically confirming Tajima gets a fight. 

I'm so gonna edit the fck outta him.


----------



## takL (Mar 13, 2013)

CA182 said:


> So this is basically confirming Tajima gets a fight.
> 
> I'm so gonna edit the fck outta him.



im so happy that hashirama keeps going on and on and on. :amazed
meanwhile im also curious to know suigetsu's reactions to the story. 
i bet everyone but lord ignoble is deeply moved.


----------



## 1Person (Mar 13, 2013)

madara and izuna awakened their mangekyo's while they were in their teens by killing their "best friends" so they won't get the ms next chapter unless kishi retcons obito's story. I'm not 100% sure but i remember madara becoming clan leader shortly after awakening his mangekyo. 

I don't think anyone is going to die next chapter but one or both of the younger brothers(izuna and/or tobirama) will be injured by their opponents older brother(hashirama and madara). Hashirama is probably going to get a lecture and a stern ass-kicking from butsuma for warning madara.


----------



## takL (Mar 13, 2013)

1Person said:


> madara and izuna awakened their mangekyo's while they were in their teens by killing their "best friends" so they won't get the ms next chapter unless kishi retcons obito's story. I'm not 100% sure but i remember madara becoming clan leader shortly after awakening his mangekyo.
> 
> I don't think anyone is going to die next chapter but one or both of the younger brothers(izuna and/or tobirama) will be injured by their opponents older brother(hashirama and madara). Hashirama is probably going to get a lecture and a stern ass-kicking from butsuma for warning madara.



so is madara. 
like their sons, tajima n butsuma think alike.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2013)

takL said:


> so is madara.
> like their sons, tajima n butsuma think alike.



Tajima ass kicking or busuma ass kicking


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2013)

NF can barely handle Tajima's face, imagine his jutsu.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> NF can barely handle Tajima's face, imagine his jutsu.



Scary face from pokemon


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 13, 2013)

More of that Fugly guy Tajima


----------



## rac585 (Mar 13, 2013)

really hope the flashbacks wrap up for an intermission. 
let them continue on the battlefield by madara when they meet up again.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2013)

Intensify, huh? I guess that means that someone dies.



tkROUT said:


> Next issue preview,


Where do people get these highres scans. I miss the days of MH raw dl section... Manga coloring was so easy back then.


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Intensify, huh? I guess that means that someone dies.



Probably the guy that stands against Tajima-sama.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 13, 2013)

I predict a fight will happen, one of the fathers might die (please not Tajima ) and Madara will come back to protect Izuna.


----------



## falconzx (Mar 13, 2013)

Izuna dies


----------



## Klue (Mar 13, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Izuna dies



Naw, too soon.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2013)

The fathers will kill eachother, Hashirama and Madara will attempt to elope afterwards.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2013)

the father kill each other and that awakens izuna and madaras ms then one will attack hahsiramas brother and he will use a wood jutsu to save him.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2013)

Tobirama soloes Tajima while Izuna soloes Butsuma.

Then they skim stones.

Madara says: Oh well.... 

Hashi laugh

Chapter 625 title: "Because.... you let Izuna beat me at skimming stones"


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2013)

i hope hashirama and madara show their new jutsu, aka 'the esoteric taijutsu(=martial art), super katon(=fire technique), genjutsu(magic/illusion technique) slash, dual giant shuriken drops!!!' to stop their stupid parents and ignoble lil brothers.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 14, 2013)

takL said:


> the naruto preview bit
> "the conflict between senju and  uchiha gets intensified...what will (become of) hashirama and  madara ?!"



Interesting. More than a fight I expect political conflict over Madara and Hashirama meeting. I expect it to be the last time they see eachother in a while.

It's a good chance to skip over their teenage years and not have a 56 chapter long flashback. 

Edit: Tajima and Butsuma will probably fight a little, as well as Tobirama and Izuna, but I don't really see anyone dying.


----------



## takL (Mar 14, 2013)

from the bottom of my heart id love it if the flashback last for 3 vols. hashis wicked 4 dimensional chara  has totally  stolen the show from naruto or  sasuke for me.


----------



## Fay (Mar 14, 2013)

I expect a plot twist coming up. I bet Tobirama hates Madara cause the latter stole his girl


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2013)

takL said:


> from the bottom of my heart id love it if the flashback last for 3 vols. hashis wicked 4 dimensional chara  has totally  stolen the show from naruto or  sasuke for me.



Agreed.

Though I do find it funny that quite a number of readers are annoyed or bored with this flashback. The Era of the Warring States appears far more interesting than the times we know.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 14, 2013)

Tobirama and Izuna dies, Mads and Tajima get MS while Hashi and Butsuma gets Mokuton.

Tobirama ends up reviving himself with Edo Tensei somehow, someway.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 14, 2013)

Full chapter of Butsuma vs Tajima fight. Forums rage and bitch.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 14, 2013)

Maybe the appearance, or implications, of MS/Mokuton.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 14, 2013)

takL said:


> from the bottom of my heart id love it if the flashback last for 3 vols. hashis wicked 4 dimensional chara  has totally  stolen the show from naruto or  sasuke for me.





Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Though I do find it funny that quite a number of readers are annoyed or bored with this flashback. The Era of the Warring States appears far more interesting than the times we know.


i too wouldn't mind this flashback lasting a while longer. take your time kishi and make it real good.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 14, 2013)

takL said:


> from the bottom of my heart id love it if the flashback last for 3 vols. hashis wicked 4 dimensional chara  has totally  stolen the show from naruto or  sasuke for me.



please, no. 
I really hope the up coming chapter is the last one, I can't take it any more.
They are EXTREMELY boring 

even though I think hshi will take 2, or 3 chapters, worthless chapters. ~.~


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Maybe the appearance, or implications, of MS/Mokuton.



Tajima's MS! Kishi retcons Madara as the first Mangekyou user.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 14, 2013)

takL said:


> from the bottom of my heart id love it if the flashback last for 3 vols. hashis wicked 4 dimensional chara  has totally  stolen the show from naruto or  sasuke for me.





Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Though I do find it funny that quite a number of readers are annoyed or bored with this flashback. The Era of the Warring States appears far more interesting than the times we know.





Jizznificent said:


> i too wouldn't mind this flashback lasting a while longer. take your time kishi and make it real good.



Well we can expect at least four more, because there are four to go in the volume. 

624 covers growing animosity, MS, mokuton, friendship angst.
625 covers EMS, the all-out "enemy" stage, the rise to clan heads.
626 covers the treaty, the founding, the kage seat.
627 covers the collapse, Madara's leaving, and the VotE ending.

Personally I find four chapters awfully rushed, but unless Kishi goes into the next volume, which is very possible (Sasuke's side-journey here will obviously go into the next one anyway), that's probably what we'll get.

I think this flashback could best be handled with five or six more chapters. Seeing as we've had 8-chapter flashbacks before and that would make this one 9 and a few pages, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## auem (Mar 14, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well we can expect at least four more, because there are four to go in the volume.
> 
> 624 covers growing animosity, MS, mokuton, friendship angst.
> 625 covers EMS, the all-out "enemy" stage, the rise to clan heads.
> ...


or Kishi will end the volume with Izuna's death....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 15, 2013)

takL said:


> from the bottom of my heart id love it if the flashback last for 3 vols. hashis wicked 4 dimensional chara  has totally  stolen the show from naruto or  sasuke for me.


We do have four Hokage to go through. A volume of flashbacks each?  Sounds like a plan!


----------



## jso (Mar 15, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> We do have four Hokage to go through. A volume of flashbacks each?  Sounds like a plan!



Honestly, I wouldnt even be mad at that. I've always been a big fan of the flashbacks, generally speaking. But I feel like Kishi has a tendency with flashbacks to make them a little shorter than I anticipate so I'm bracing myself for some sort of abrupt segueway out of them (in case shit). Like.. I can picture us getting to a really meaty part and suddenly Sasuke's gonna be all like "fuck you, I got what I needed to know" and just dips out. Fucking


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> We do have four Hokage to go through. A volume of flashbacks each?  Sounds like a plan!



Except weren't Hiruzen and Tobirama already done? Sasuke got everything he needed from them...


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2013)

i am 100% sure buttsenju will die because he is an asshole. i am not sure about tajima though


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> We do have four Hokage to go through. A volume of flashbacks each?  Sounds like a plan!



no no i meant 3 vols of hash's flashback well i dont mind if one of them is talked by madara.
hiruzen and tobirama have already answered sasukes qs and i believe when sasuke said the one who knows everything (he wants to know) he meant hash whod come with a few extras. 
minato still has some real big news for sasuke tho.

♡ @ klue, jizz, pika and jso, great minds think alike!!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2013)

takL said:


> no no i meant 3 vols of hash's flashback well i dont mind if one of them is talked by madara.
> hiruzen and tobirama have already answered sasukes qs and i believe when sasuke said the one who knows everything (he wants to know) he meant hash whod come with a few extras.


i don't think he meant hashirama. he meant the hokages because all his questions are being answered by all the hokages. it just happens that hashi's story is taking too long.



> minato still has some real big news for sasuke tho.



i honestly don't think "tobi did it" will change sasuke considering sasuke has yet to do anything to him and tobi pretty much slaughtered his clan along side itachi. i think it is  something else. most likely generic


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 15, 2013)

I know you meant only Hashirama. I just felt it should extend to all of them. He should share the wealth. 

And while Hiruzen and Tobirama answered some questions, I don't think they're done. Sasuke had four questions: village, clan, shinobi, self. Tobirama's comments about the Uchiha Clan might satisfy the clan question, but Hiruzen's comments about Itachi don't really fit into the questions.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> I know you meant only Hashirama. I just felt it should extend to all of them. He should share the wealth.
> 
> And while Hiruzen and Tobirama answered some questions, I don't think they're done. Sasuke had four questions: village, clan, shinobi, self. Tobirama's comments about the Uchiha Clan might satisfy the clan question, but Hiruzen's comments about Itachi don't really fit into the questions.



both hiruzen and tobirama's answers don't fit that much.

what is a [the uchiha] clan? a clan full of hatred and has mental issues.

how does that answer anything? 

what is itachi? a guy with hokage wisdom.

we don't even see why itachi was so loyal to konoha aside from "well, he was mature for his age" but we don't know why. hell, even itachi seeing war at 4 is never mentioned and replaced with "sensitive to his ancestry"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> i am 100% sure buttsenju will die because he is an asshole. i am not sure about tajima though



Tajima will always live on in our hearts!



takL said:


> no no i meant 3 vols of hash's flashback well i dont mind if one of them is talked by madara.
> hiruzen and tobirama have already answered sasukes qs and i believe when sasuke said the one who knows everything (he wants to know) he meant hash whod come with a few extras.
> minato still has some real big news for sasuke tho.
> 
> ♡ @ klue, jizz, pika and jso, great minds think alike!!!



I think it is safe to say that Mads is getting his own FB eventually, so we are guaranteed more Founding Era stuff anyway. Hopefully it doesn't come for a while though.

And I still don't know what Minato could tell Sasuke. I mean, he already suspects. Wasn't he told by Itachi, too? Minato will give him friendship advice, I guess...


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2013)

Elrond Half-Elven said:


> I know you meant only Hashirama. I just felt it should extend to all of them. He should share the wealth.
> 
> And while Hiruzen and Tobirama answered some questions, I don't think they're done. Sasuke had four questions: village, clan, shinobi, self. Tobirama's comments about the Uchiha Clan might satisfy the clan question, but Hiruzen's comments about Itachi don't really fit into the questions.



sasuke also said 'what was itachi, what made him eager to protect the village so much?".  i dont think hiruzens answer explains it all tho.



PikaCheeka said:


> And I still don't know what Minato could tell Sasuke. I mean, he already suspects. Wasn't he told by Itachi, too? Minato will give him friendship advice, I guess...



minato can confirm that 9b attack was by the masked man and that naruto is his child aand because of tobi naruto lost his parents on the day he was born.

i just realized sasuke got news for minato as well!


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> And I still don't know what Minato could tell Sasuke. I mean, he already suspects. Wasn't he told by Itachi, too? Minato will give him friendship advice, I guess...



i really want minato say "those who don't accept their true self" speech or something itachi said to finally make it clear that itachi is minato and minato is itachi in kishi's mind.


----------



## takL (Mar 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> i really want minato say "those who don't accept their true self" speech or something itachi said to finally make it clear that itachi is minato and minato is itachi in kishi's mind.



itachi basically said about the same thing his father said to him to sasuke. 'even tho i have a different way of thinking than you do im still proud of you'


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2013)

takL said:


> itachi basically said about the same thing his father said to him to sasuke. 'even tho i have a different way of thinking than you do im still proud of you'



i noticed that too. maybe it is just me but maybe kishi thought in the beginning to make itachi, sasuke's dad but then he decided to make him his brother. i mean, the scene with itachi and sasuke hunting an animal seems more like father/son moment to me.

+ if you compare minato to itachi, you realize that the first believed in his son while the second didn't. 

idk, but i expect itachi to come back soon in sasuke and minato's convo............ as long as kishi doesn't half ass it as with hiruzen


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2013)

takL said:


> minato can confirm that 9b attack was by the masked man and that naruto is his child aand because of tobi naruto lost his parents on the day he was born.



Except most of this doesn't really matter to Sasuke.

- He already suspects that Tobi was behind the Kyuubi attack, so while Minato can confirm it for him, he won't exactly surprise him or give him anything he hasn't at least heavily considered.

- I don't really see how Minato being Naruto's father is remotely relevant to Sasuke. 

- Knowing that Tobi is the reason Naruto has no parents can at best give Sasuke a "connection" to Naruto, one which really shouldn't be needed because it shouldn't matter. I mean, is Sasuke automatically going to like Naruto more if he learns that the same dude caused both of their parents' deaths? Kishi may make that happen, but it makes no sense.

Besides, the only way he can tell Sasuke any of those things is by rehashing the night of the attack, which we already got a long flashback of. He's probably going to lecture him about friendship.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2013)

Pika, calm down.

maybe takL is just like me. he just wants to see:

1- sasuke's reaction to knowing that minato is naruto's father even if it doesn't do anything.

2- minato knowing or maybe oro knowing who tobi is and tells minato about obito.

3- minato tlaks about itachi, or maybe sasuke's parents.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> Pika, calm down.
> 
> maybe takL is just like me. he just wants to see:
> 
> ...



I am very calm, Addy.  I just honestly don't know what he could have to contribute to the field at this point. Having him say he's Naruto's dad is simple fanservice and it shouldn't make a difference to Sasuke. He died when Itachi was only 5 or so, so he won't have anything to talk about there. 

The only thing I can think of that _might_ be useful is that he can explain why the Uchiha were absent that night, except Sasuke doesn't know that they were absent to begin with.


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am very calm, Addy.  I just honestly don't know what he could have to contribute to the field at this point. Having him say he's Naruto's dad is simple fanservice and it shouldn't make a difference to Sasuke. He died when Itachi was only 5 or so, so he won't have anything to talk about there.



itachi was already going to wars at 4. he was already minato's level so he might have fought him over a cookie or something 




> The only thing I can think of that _might_ be useful is that he can explain why the Uchiha were absent that night, except Sasuke doesn't know that they were absent to begin with.


 i had a theory a very long ago that they helped obito but that was way before we actually saw the battle.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> - I don't really see how Minato being Naruto's father is remotely relevant to Sasuke.
> t



To get Sasuke jealous.

To get Sasuke to notice that his father was shit, while Naruto's is a Hokage.


----------



## Fay (Mar 15, 2013)

I too don't see Minato telling Sasuke anything relevant. He's probably only there for fanservice (this is the last arc) and to tell Sasuke about the mask man summoning kyuubi instead of Uchiha clan.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 15, 2013)

Meenateaux will reveal to Sasuke that he's his poppa.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I am very calm, Addy.  I just honestly don't know what he could have to contribute to the field at this point. Having him say he's Naruto's dad is simple fanservice and *it shouldn't make a difference to Sasuke*. He died when Itachi was only 5 or so, so he won't have anything to talk about there.
> 
> The only thing I can think of that _might_ be useful is that he can explain why the Uchiha were absent that night, except Sasuke doesn't know that they were absent to begin with.


It should strengthen his resolve to fight Naruto. I've said this before but from Sasuke's point of view Naruto being the son of the Hokage would make their fight have even more relevance as Naruto would be the individual inheriting the village's burden.
______
Anyway it is possible that Minato will speak to Sasuke about the changes he had in mind for the clan. It's a bit difficult to say this without it coming across as a joke but it wouldn't surprise if they intended to marry their children off. I don't mean Naruto and Sasuke but if Minato and Kushina they would have probably had more children. As Kushina and Mikoto are friends a relationship could have been pushed which would end concerns of a power imbalance.

Basically I think that during Minato's time the bad blood and mistrust was starting to simmer down.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It should strengthen his resolve to fight Naruto. I've said this before but from Sasuke's point of view Naruto being the son of the Hokage would make their fight have even more relevance as Naruto would be the individual inheriting the village's burden.



So basically Minato would just make Sasuke hate Naruto even more?



> Anyway it is possible that Minato will speak to Sasuke about the changes he had in mind for the clan. *It's a bit difficult to say this without it coming across as a joke but it wouldn't surprise if they intended to marry their children off. *I don't mean Naruto and Sasuke but if Minato and Kushina they would have probably had more children. As Kushina and Mikoto are friends a relationship could have been pushed which would end concerns of a power imbalance.
> 
> Basically I think that during Minato's time the bad blood and mistrust was starting to simmer down.



Minato: So, Sasuke. Once Kushi and I had a daughter, we were going to marry her off to you. That way, Konoha and the Uchiha clan would be A-OK with each other again. 

...That is definitely one of the more bizarre predictions I have seen.


----------



## jso (Mar 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> It's a bit difficult to say this without it coming across as a joke but it wouldn't surprise if they intended to marry their children off. I don't mean Naruto and Sasuke but if Minato and Kushina they would have probably had more children. As Kushina and Mikoto are friends a relationship could have been pushed which would end concerns of a power imbalance.
> 
> Basically I think that during Minato's time the bad blood and mistrust was starting to simmer down.


I've considered this before. 

It was essentially an offshoot theory of the 'Sasuke is a Senju/Uchiha hybrid and therefore ironically epitomises the harmony he's trying so hard to rally against' theory and the 'Itachi is a Senju/Uchiha hybrid and that's why he's so Will of Firey and looks like Hashirama kinda sorta, and it's ironic that Sasuke loves most the person that represents the opposite of what he's striving for'. Those theories are kinda cool in a crackpot sort of way until you realise that one requires Mikoto to be a secret Senju and the other one requires her to be Itachi's stepmother. 

Minato or another Hokage aiming to combine lineages together to bring peace is realistic in terms of that's what clans did irl to solidify shakey alliances and it's odd we've not really seen it yet. It would be a cool offhand comment for Minato to make in terms of an ideal he may have been striving for as leader of the village, and reminds me of the random pleasant feeling I got from knowing the Sauce was named after a Sarutobi clan member lol. Those feels


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So basically Minato would just make Sasuke hate Naruto even more?


Hate? No and the word 'more' is also incorrect as it implies that Sasuke hates Naruto. It would make Sasuke acknowledge/accept Naruto more than he already does. As things stand he respects Naruto as a Shinobi and probably someone he can relate to on some level, finding out he is the son of Hokage would strengthen his belief that Naruto embodies the whole of Konoha. 



> Minato: So, Sasuke. Once Kushi and I had a daughter, we were going to marry her off to you. That way, Konoha and the Uchiha clan would be A-OK with each other again.
> 
> ...That is definitely one of the more bizarre predictions I have seen.


I don't think it is that bizarre. Arranged marriages have been used in the past to unite kingdoms and end conflicts. Something of a similar nature happened in the cloud village in the sense that the Bijuu were sealed into relatives of the Raikage to diminish the chance of betrayal.

That being said I doubt that things will get that specific but I do suspect that it planned in advance that Naruto and Sasuke would be placed on the same team so that they would form a strong bond. I also think moves were being put in place to cool the tension between the clan and the village- it could even explain why Sasuke was named after Sandaime's father.


----------



## Jad (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't take another 4 more chapters of this diarrhea. I mean for crying out loud Bleach is on its flash back arc as well. I dropped Fairy Tail, and I only watch the One Piece anime. So I am only reading two manga's and and at the moment they both suck. I'm hoping Kishi wraps it up so we can get on with the War. What's happening with the quality of manga this year! 2013 so far sucks. The longer the flashbacks of Hashirama, the more time it takes up for the other Kages to tell their life story, the more time it takes away from the War. At least I hope Kyuubi Naruto's shroud runs out by now and we get back to people fighting with their own Chakara supplies.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 16, 2013)

624: The parents fight for around five pages, then the two die (or neither), probably protecting one of the kids. Either way, drama ensues. Separation happens between Hashirama and Madara.

625: Hashirama and Madara get stronger and ascend to clan heads (Tobirama and Izuna at each other's side). At least one meeting between the two as enemies, but it won't be a big deal like VotE, just a couple of panels. Halfway in the chapter, Hashirama is shown planning the Leaf in his spare time and Madara has to deal with losing Izuna. The latter (the plan and Izuna) can overlap 626.

626: Continuation of Hashi and Mada's problems from 625. Madara is shown to have become bitter with the war and the loss of his bro. Hashirama still remains hopeful and offers the Uchiha the peace treaty. Madara, while pressed on Izuna still, has to surrender to the rest of his clans' wishes. The Leaf begins.

627: The Leaf is constructed. It's portrayed as positive, but internal problems lead to Madara walking out. We might have the beginning of VotE at the end.

628: VotE part II. Madara "dies" at the end.

629: Hashirama concludes, perhaps mentions Mito became Kurama's host. END FLASHBACK.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2013)

> At least I hope Kyuubi Naruto's shroud runs out by now and we get back to people fighting with their own Chakara supplies.



BM Naruto run out of chakra 2 times and the coming one will be the 3rd, while Obito didn't run out of chakra
until now! He has a lot more chakra than Kurama! at least 3 times! 


> their own Chakara supplies.



No, it's only plot. @.@


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 16, 2013)

Only a few more days until the chapter pek

I predict that the fight begins between the dads, and Hashirama retcons Obito's story by having Izuna killed here


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Hate? No and the word 'more' is also incorrect as it implies that Sasuke hates Naruto. It would make Sasuke acknowledge/accept Naruto more than he already does. As things stand he respects Naruto as a Shinobi and probably someone he can relate to on some level, finding out he is the son of Hokage would strengthen his belief that Naruto embodies the whole of Konoha.



I think saying anything to make Sasuke want to fight Naruto more is a bad idea.



> I don't think it is that bizarre. Arranged marriages have been used in the past to unite kingdoms and end conflicts. Something of a similar nature happened in the cloud village in the sense that the Bijuu were sealed into relatives of the Raikage to diminish the chance of betrayal.



How can you equate that to arranged marriages? And even if there were confirmed arranged marriages in Naruto, of which there aren't yet, Minato telling Sasuke he was going to be a part of one just to ease clan relationships isn't a good idea. It's just confirmation to Sasuke that shinobi are nothing but tools to be used and thrown away.



> That being said I doubt that things will get that specific but I do suspect that it planned in advance that Naruto and Sasuke would be placed on the same team so that they would form a strong bond. I also think moves were being put in place to cool the tension between the clan and the village- it could even explain why Sasuke was named after Sandaime's father.



Wow. So Minato will tell Sasuke that his whole life has been manipulated, right down to who his friends are and what his name is. 

*Everything* you suggest here is just going to make him more and more angry. This also portrays Minato as a manipulative scumbag who treats children like playing cards, and I don't think Kishi would go in that direction, not for any character and definitely not for Minato.



ch1p said:


> 624: The parents fight for around five pages, then the two die (or neither), probably protecting one of the kids. Either way, drama ensues. Separation happens between Hashirama and Madara.
> 
> 625: Hashirama and Madara get stronger and ascend to clan heads (Tobirama and Izuna at each other's side). At least one meeting between the two as enemies, but it won't be a big deal like VotE, just a couple of panels. *Halfway in the chapter, Hashirama is shown planning the Leaf in his spare time and Madara has to deal with losing Izuna*. The latter (the plan and Izuna) can overlap 626.
> 
> ...



I don't think we are going to see any "Madara only" scenes. We haven't seen any yet, even though there is obviously a lot going on over there. This is a very Hashi-focused flashback, unlike Kushina's omnipresent one. Madara still has his own flashback to give, so those scenes will probably be reserved for him. Kishi isn't going to deprive him of his own FB but I doubt he's going to do much overlapping. We will just see Madara's gradual collapse from an outsider's eyes, not being able to fully understand it because we haven't heard it from his own mouth yet. We'll get some emphasize on the importance of seeing all sides to a story and understanding it as a whole, something that Sasuke has either never been able to do or purposefully ignored. 

I think that one day when Hashirama meets Madara, he's going to have EMS and act really weird, and the chapter ends with him saying he killed his brother (because even though he didn't, he obviously thinks he did). That way the whole story won't fully come out until Madara gets his turn.  

Otherwise, this looks good and is reasonable pacing.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think we are going to see any "Madara only" scenes. We haven't seen any yet, even though there is obviously a lot going on over there. This is a very Hashi-focused flashback, unlike Kushina's omnipresent one. Madara still has his own flashback to give, so those scenes will probably be reserved for him. Kishi isn't going to deprive him of his own FB but I doubt he's going to do much overlapping. We will just see Madara's gradual collapse from an outsider's eyes, not being able to fully understand it because we haven't heard it from his own mouth yet. We'll get some emphasize on the importance of seeing all sides to a story and understanding it as a whole, something that Sasuke has either never been able to do or purposefully ignored.
> 
> I think that one day when Hashirama meets Madara, he's going to have EMS and act really weird, and the chapter ends with him saying he killed his brother (because even though he didn't, he obviously thinks he did). That way the whole story won't fully come out until Madara gets his turn.
> 
> Otherwise, this looks good and is reasonable pacing.



I'm pretty sure that everything about Madara's downfall will be told here. I mean, after VOTE fight Madara lived in the cave for decades. What is there to flashback to?  Not to mention Hashirama's and Madara's stories are so heavily linked, it's almost like they are both having a flashback now. And Madara having his own would be recycling the same shit imo. Because his love for Izuna and friendship with Hashirama are perfectly portrayed here. And those are the defining charasteristics of Madara. we don't need to see them once more.



Oh, and Minato will surely say something important. There is no way Kishi would just bring him there only to be amazed by Hashirama's and Tobirama's power and listen to the bed time story.


----------



## Addy (Mar 16, 2013)

I predict time traveling itachi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 16, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I'm pretty sure that everything about Madara's downfall will be told here. I mean, after VOTE fight Madara lived in the cave for decades. What is there to flashback to?



You're ignoring an awful lot. What do we know about the time Madara spent away from Konoha? Absolutely nothing, and obviously Hashirama knows nothing either because of Madara's comment at VotE.

That's where Madara found out about the RS and the connections between the two clans. Because we still don't know much about the RS, and it's an extremely important part of the series, it is _very_ likely that Madara is going to be the one to tell it. After all, he probably knows more about that story than anyone else in the series. 



> Not to mention Hashirama's and Madara's stories are so heavily linked, it's almost like they are both having a flashback now.



This is entirely from Hashirama's perspective so far. Unless Kishi randomly changes gears, this flashback is going to stay in Hashirama's perspective. We need to see both sides.



> And Madara having his own would be recycling the same shit imo.



So Kishi is not going to give one of the biggest villains, if not THE biggest villain, a flashback of his own. I find that a little hard to believe, especially when he is currently painting Madara in such a sympathetic light and writing him so people _want_ to learn more. He isn't a generic Evil Baddie like the Sound 4 or even Hidan/Kakuzu/Deidara. Kishi is writing him as an actual person who warrants attention and understanding. He's not going to write Madara like this, then deprive him of his own explanation.

And he can easily give Madara a flashback with very little overlap. That said, Kishi doesn't give a shit about flashback overlap, as there was definitely a fair amount with Obito and Kakashi Gaiden. Sometimes it's just necessary.



> Because his love for Izuna and friendship with Hashirama are perfectly portrayed here. And those are the defining charasteristics of Madara. we don't need to see them once more.



I don't think we're going to see an in-depth explanation of Izuna's death here. It's going to play a crucial part in defeating Madara, especially if Sasuke is involved. Kishimoto is going to have to at least go back to it before Madara goes down. 

Madara still blames himself for Izuna's death. If he didn't, then your argument would hold at least a few drops of water. But he does still blame himself. If we saw a full explanation for Izuna's death here, then that means Hashirama would have been able to convince Madara it wasn't his fault, but he didn't do that. He didn't know the whole story. If he did. We wouldn't be where we are today (same goes for the RS stuff).

Sasuke may figure it out though, given his relationship with Itachi. In which case he would tell Madara the truth, which would invoke a flashback giving us the full explanation. Granted, that's just one way Kishi could do it, but he really can't kill of Madara without letting him talk about Izuna. 


...
tl;;dr *The reason we still HAVE Madara the way he is, is because Hashirama didn't have all of the information he needed to save his friend. His story will be incomplete. *We need Madara's flashback to tie things up.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> I think saying anything to make Sasuke want to fight Naruto more is a bad idea.


I don't think so. Naruto is the only person who can really get through to him at this point in time, at least that's what is being set up.



> How can you equate that to arranged marriages? And even if there were confirmed arranged marriages in Naruto, of which there aren't yet, Minato telling Sasuke he was going to be a part of one just to ease clan relationships isn't a good idea. It's just confirmation to Sasuke that shinobi are nothing but tools to be used and thrown away.


I think your response is down to you having a negative view towards arranged marriages?


> Wow. So Minato will tell Sasuke that his whole life has been manipulated, right down to who his friends are and what his name is.
> 
> Everything you suggest here is just going to make him more and more angry. This also portrays Minato as a manipulative scumbag who treats children like playing cards, and I don't think Kishi would go in that direction, not for any character and definitely not for Minato.


Those things wouldn't or at the least shouldn't make him more angry. Being named after Sarutobi's family is a sign of respect/honour. It would represent the hopes for the future. Who he is friends with also represents that point, looking to replace the age old hatred with a strong bond of friendship. 

I don't really see how any of that is a sign of Minato being a manipulative scumbag... The next phase after integration is living in harmony.


----------



## Bumi (Mar 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> I can't take another 4 more chapters of this diarrhea. I mean for crying out loud Bleach is on its flash back arc as well. I dropped Fairy Tail, and I only watch the One Piece anime. So I am only reading two manga's and and at the moment they both suck. I'm hoping Kishi wraps it up so we can get on with the War. What's happening with the quality of manga this year! 2013 so far sucks. The longer the flashbacks of Hashirama, the more time it takes up for the other Kages to tell their life story, the more time it takes away from the War. At least I hope Kyuubi Naruto's shroud runs out by now and we get back to people fighting with their own Chakara supplies.



Perhaps I'm not reading this correctly, but do you actually think the _war_ is more quality than this flashback?

Parts of the war are fine and good even, but overall it's just a mess - especially where it was left.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 16, 2013)

> Oh, and Minato will surely say something important. There is no way Kishi would just bring him there only to be amazed by Hashirama's and Tobirama's power and listen to the bed time story.



I doubt that. Minato more likely will talk about the attack 16 years ago, and I don't see him talking much. 
Like the others (Hiruzen & Tobirama) they didn't say anything important or new the good thin about them
that they finished their answer fast. 

Hashi was the worst, he took to many chapter (and didn't finish yet) for
1- VOTE <<< Which Sasuke didn't ask him about, but that was OK. It was interesting.
2- Worthless flashback about Madara pee and children throw stones to each other.  

So, yes, their answer won't be that long + it's almost worthless, and I don't see Minato being different here. 

That's my opinion at least.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't think so. Naruto is the only person who can really get through to him at this point in time, at least that's what is being set up.
> 
> I think your response is down to you having a negative view towards arranged marriages?



Most people don't think very highly of arranged marriages anymore. The rare times they have come up in manga that I have read, they are viewed negatively. If Kishi is going to have them in the manga at all, they aren't going to be put forth as something good, especially not when he has been pretty clear on women being allowed to decide who they want to love, for good or bad, in this manga. 

I just think that Minato telling Sasuke he originally had plans for him to be an arranged marriage with his (Minato's) eventual daughter is...terrible on so many levels. It would be proof that Sasuke is just a tool whose life is to be dictated by the village, right down to who he is allowed to love (and who he is allowed to befriend). It's also just ridiculously far-fetched, is entirely baseless, and sounds like a bad fanfic.



> Those things wouldn't or at the least shouldn't make him more angry. Being named after Sarutobi's family is a sign of respect/honour. It would represent the hopes for the future. Who he is friends with also represents that point, looking to replace the age old hatred with a strong bond of friendship.



How would you like knowing you were named after someone specifically to enforce village-clan ties? Or knowing the village higher-ups are making you be friends with certain people to do the same?



> I don't really see how any of that is a sign of Minato being a manipulative scumbag... The next phase after integration is living in harmony.



Minato, the man who determines:
> what other people can name their kids.
> what teams students are allowed to be on under the guise of it being random.
> who other people can marry.

Yea, that definitely puts him in a _very_ negative light. Kishi isn't going to do that, especially not to Minato. That will pretty much immediately kill at least half his fanbase overnight.

Anyway this is getting too Off-Topic and Fanfictionish for me. I'm done with it.

Minato will talk about Tobi, how he's Naruto's father, and how Naruto and Sasuke should get along. That's probably about it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2013)

> Most people don't think very highly of arranged marriages anymore. The rare times they have come up in manga that I have read, they are viewed negatively. If Kishi is going to have them in the manga at all, they aren't going to be put forth as something good, especially not when he has been pretty clear on women being allowed to decide who they want to love, for good or bad, in this manga.


Your first sentence is incorrect and a sign that you're applying your cultural values on to a different culture. You also need to distinguish between an arranged marriage and a forced one. 


> I just think that Minato telling Sasuke he originally had plans for him to be an arranged marriage with his (Minato's) eventual daughter is...terrible on so many levels. It would be proof that Sasuke is just a tool whose life is to be dictated by the village, right down to who he is allowed to love (and who he is allowed to befriend). It's also just ridiculously far-fetched, is entirely baseless, and sounds like a bad fanfic.


It wouldn't be proof that Sasuke is a tool. It would be a sign that the village hoped that with his generation there would be a matrimonial bond of love that replaced the previous friction between the warring clans. I admit that it is far fetched ( which is why I said I don't think it will happen some post backs) but now it is more about explaining to why you are wrong in jumping to the conclusion that its occurrence would be another sign of how manipulative and blah blah blah Minato/village are. 



> How would you like knowing you were named after someone specifically to enforce village-clan ties? Or knowing the village higher-ups are making you be friends with certain people to do the same?


A sign of respect=/enforcing clan ties. The village higher ups placing him in a situation where he'd be friends with certain individuals. Do Chouji, Shikamaru and Ino look like they give a darn? Most people would not care. 


> Minato, the man who determines:
> > what other people can name their kids.
> > what teams students are allowed to be on under the guise of it being random.
> > who other people can marry.


Now you are being obtuse. 

1) He didn't force Sasuke's name but it is proof of the fact that the Uchiha clan and Konoha were on better terms with one another. 

2) The teams have never been random.

3) There is a difference between an arranged marriage and a forced marriage. 



> Yea, that definitely puts him in a very negative light. Kishi isn't going to do that, especially not to Minato. That will pretty much immediately kill at least half his fanbase overnight.


It wouldn't put him in a very negative light.
__________
You made the claim that Minato will have nothing to contribute to the story. That is something I doubt, by the time he became Hokage the relationship between the clan and the village had improved to the point that the clan's head named his child after the previous Hokage's father. 

Link removed

We even have the wife of the Hokage hoping for friendship between the children. ( Which is not far off from what I am getting at).


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope Mito doesn't ruin things.

She can be the "that lady who became Hashi's wife", she doesn't have to be someone too effective.


----------



## Bumi (Mar 16, 2013)

There are several cultures where arranged marriages are not viewed negatively. To an extent, they still exist in American/British culture.

I actually think that Hashirama and Mito's marriage was an arranged one (for political reasons). I hope Mito gets good character development, though. As long as she's not in love with Madara/Madara isn't in love with her, I am sure I will like her.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 16, 2013)

Gunners;46616309I said:
			
		

> I think your response is down to you having a negative view towards arranged marriages?



There is a difference between an arranged marriage and a forced marriage. What you're proposing is not the former, but the latter. You're proposing that the two would marry regardless of their consent. Contrarily to popular belief, an arranged marriage, while bride and groom are chosen by third parties, both of them have the free will to decline it.



Bumi said:


> There are several cultures where arranged marriages are not viewed negatively. To an extent, they still exist in American/British culture.



I don't know about americans, but the british upper clash does not marry in the way Gunners is proposing.


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Only a few more days until the chapter pek
> 
> I predict that the fight begins between the dads, and Hashirama retcons Obito* and Itachi*'s story by having Izuna killed here



Fixed.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2013)

> There is a difference between an arranged marriage and a forced marriage. What you're proposing is not the former, but the latter. You're proposing that the two would marry regardless of their consent. Contrarily to popular belief, an arranged marriage, while bride and groom are chosen by third parties, both of them have the free will to decline it.


Who are you to tell me what I am proposing? I'm presenting a theory if I say that a distinction should be made between an arranged marriage and it is a forced one it is clear as day that I'm not proposing that Minato would force an unwilling Sasuke into marriage.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 16, 2013)

I predict by end panel, we should see Madara crashing the party, or these guys going to crash Madara's party.

It'll be something like Hashi telling Sasuke, "But this is my end of the story. To understand it completely, you need Madara's end. Lets go there." And Sasuke says, "K. lol"


----------



## ch1p (Mar 17, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Who are you to tell me what I am proposing? I'm presenting a theory if I say that a distinction should be made between an arranged marriage and it is a forced one it is clear as day that I'm not proposing that Minato would force an unwilling Sasuke into marriage.



Your original post was 'intend to marry their children off'. Intend is quite a specific notion, not the word used to portray a possibility. However, I didn't think too much of it, I even posted after your original point without mentioning it, because an arranged marriage is not a forced marriage. However, your subsequent posts made me think you thought it was a forced marriage, but was using arranged marriage instead. For example, you used the political advantage argument as to why they'd marry the kids, which is often what forced marriages are for. Arranged marriages have compabilities studied first (japan) and are between equals in society to keep status quo (it's precisely why the upper class still marries within itself these days). Then you said Naruto and Sasuke could have been put in the same team for the same reasons, which is quite in tandem with this whole thing (using the kids to achieve what the adults want, without any regards with how the children feel about it). So I said what I said. If that was not your intent, than it wasn't your intent. It's noted.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 17, 2013)

Klue said:


> Fixed.



 True


I predict that we see Mito at the end of the chapter


----------



## Bumi (Mar 17, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I don't know about americans, but the british upper class does not marry in the way Gunners is proposing.



Please don't drag me into Gunners argument. I was simply speaking of arranged marriages in general - not any strange hypothetical situation that Gunners and Pika are arguing about. And I said that arranged marriages still somewhat exist in British/American culture _to an extent_.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh Oh...I want to predict the following:

We need to see Madara or Hashi in a battlefield, fighting . 
Something to show, once more, that they are monsters and intelligent. 
Why? just coz


----------



## jso (Mar 17, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Your original post was 'intend to marry their children off'. Intend is quite a specific notion, not the word used to portray a possibility. However, I didn't think too much of it, I even posted after your original point without mentioning it, because an arranged marriage is not a forced marriage. However, your subsequent posts made me think you thought it was a forced marriage, but was using arranged marriage instead. For example, you used the political advantage argument as to why they'd marry the kids, which is often what forced marriages are for. Arranged marriages have compabilities studied first (japan) and are between equals in society to keep status quo (it's precisely why the upper class still marries within itself these days). Then you said Naruto and Sasuke could have been put in the same team for the same reasons, which is quite in tandem with this whole thing (using the kids to achieve what the adults want, without any regards with how the children feel about it). So I said what I said. If that was not your intent, than it wasn't your intent. It's noted.



Dude you looked too deep into it. 'Intended' as in 'planned to' or 'would've liked to'. Arranged marriages werent necessarily forced but considered a good thing as they provided long-term stability if done right. Love was an afterthought. You can have aims to combine or unify houses without forcing the children, but rather by guiding them.

But yeah, I dunno how likely it is Kishi would've thought to go into it but I think it'd be a cool bit of insight into Minato or Hiruzen if we were told that they wanted to start unifying houses, thereby taking Konoha's clans to the next level of unity by introducing increased intermarriage. Moreso with the Uchiha involved. We have interclan marriage at the birthtimes of Konoha with Hashirama and Mito maintaining the Senju/Uzumaki link. And we still have Minato essentially with the same thing by marrying Kushina (although obv she's be marrying out of her clan regardless due to their destruction) although we know that marriage at least wasnt primarily for utilitarian purposes. I dont know if we got anymore interclan marriages where we know the two distinct clans involved although I'm sure there's more on a minor scale. To do so with the Uchiha would've made a grand statement of unity and brotherhood. So I do hope the vague intent was there for such a thing to happen in the future amongst the higherups of the village.


----------



## Fiona (Mar 17, 2013)

No more flashbacks please


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Fiona said:


> No more flashbacks please



This one isn't even halfway done and the brichu one just started too. You are in flashbackhell Fiona.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 17, 2013)

Reading those posts about arranged marriages, I cannot help but remember how Kushina asked Mikoto if Sasuke was a girl  It feels more awkward than before.

You all forgot that lineage isn't the most  important thing for Konoha's upper echelon. The master-student chain takes this here. Thus Sasuke being incorporated into Team of prime student of Fourth Hokage would/could have been that decision to give a new hope for better future for Konoha and Uchiha. A sign of trust so to speak - having an Uchiha near of new jinchuuriki.

A marriage on its own means not that much as you think: see how Konoha gave their lives for protection of Uzushio LOL They saved them so accurately that the whole country is long gone, forgotten with few survivors here nad there struggling to keep themselves alive in another wars and slaughters (Nagato and his parents, Karin). 

So where's this long-term benefitial protection that comes from union of two clans? Nowhere.


OK. But now Chapter 624 

Papis should run the show. I wanna see their verbal and martial exchanges to provide some lulz. This could be epic. And Hashi with Mads trying to stop both sides from killing each other. Torn between loyalty to friend and clan.  You can feel the tragic love friendship.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 17, 2013)

We flash back and forth between the past and even further into the past, then we get back to reality by the end of the chapter. Sasuke makes his choice next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Mar 17, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> We flash back and forth between the past and even further into the past, then we get back to reality by the end of the chapter. Sasuke makes his choice next chapter.



Two chapters? Lol, please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 17, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if this flashback takes more than a month.

Oh wait...


----------



## ch1p (Mar 17, 2013)

jso said:


> Dude you looked too deep into it. 'Intended' as in 'planned to' or 'would've liked to'.



Like I said, it were the subsequent posts and their tone that made me think the person meant another thing. If Gunners didn't, then he didn't. I alread said it's noted, so why did you pick it up?



> Arranged marriages werent necessarily forced but considered a good thing as they provided long-term stability if done right. Love was an afterthought.



Look, .  There is no such thing as a forced arranged marriage, so you saying that an arranged marriage isn't necessarily forced makes no sense because such a thing falls into another classification. Furthermore, whether love is an afterthought is up to both potential - keyword - bride and groom and not something in the nature of the beast.



> You can have aims to combine or unify houses without forcing the children, but rather by guiding them.
> 
> (...)
> 
> To do so with the Uchiha would've made a grand statement of unity and brotherhood. So I do hope the vague intent was there for such a thing to happen in the future amongst the higherups of the village.



Really, you're like twiddling between arranged and forced, without even noticing: "not forcing but rather guiding". Damn. But I'm probably "misunderstanding" again, so fuck this conversation.  Enough of this annoyance.


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> This one isn't even halfway done and the brichu one just started too. You are in flashbackhell Fiona.



you really enjoy making us sad 

i honestly don't care if this flashback is so good that it spawns another series. i am just more interested in minato and sasuke's talk.


----------



## Sarry (Mar 17, 2013)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> OK. But now Chapter 624
> 
> Papis should run the show. I wanna see their verbal and martial exchanges to provide some lulz. This could be epic. And Hashi with Mads trying to stop both sides from killing each other. Torn between loyalty to friend and clan.  You can feel the tragic love friendship.



1) I wouldn't be surprised if Hashi starts using the mokuton for the first time here, in desperation. And Madara shows his Sharingan
2) Tobirama should show some badass lines or moves. And somehow, Izuna would be useless. 

3) still a better romance than NarutoSasuke Twilight


----------



## Jad (Mar 18, 2013)

This is how fast the pace of the story is going at the moment for me.

I want to see more of this in the Madara/Obito vs Alliance fight


Instead this is what I think will get next chapter


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 18, 2013)

Jad said:


> This is how fast the pace of the story is going at the moment for me.



It's nowhere as bad as a Naruto training arc. A lot happens in each chapter, actually. You're just anxious about returning to the war. This is the build-up. The war's gonna make much more sense with it.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 18, 2013)

Quoting TakL here

"ahem
the 20th march is a national holiday so maybe well see spo/the next chap tommorrow."

This sounds good.

Sounds good indeed.


----------



## ed17 (Mar 18, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Quoting TakL here
> 
> "ahem
> the 20th march is a national holiday so maybe well see spo/the next chap tommorrow."
> ...



how about next week?


----------



## takL (Mar 18, 2013)

its not like every wed is a holiday in jp


----------



## BisonLlama (Mar 18, 2013)

Does this mean there'll be a chapter tomorrow or not?  Just wondering.

I predict some Uchiha wanking.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Mar 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> 3) There is a difference between an arranged marriage and a forced marriage.



You keep stressing this point, which is technically true, but consider this a arranged marriage is *a lot more likely to turn* into a forced marriage:

marriage is in the domain of love, this probably the domain in which humans are the most fickle and the most adamant about getting their way, Sasuke and his bride to be might be simply incompatible.
Sasuke might object on pure principle aka "Whom I marry is my decision".
Sasuke might be in love with someone else.

If each one of these happens the marriage instantly goes from arranged to forced, notice that these issues don't come up in a self-motivated marriage.

And this is only on Sasuke's side either of these things can happen to the intended bride as well, just one of them needs to have a problem with it and boom forced marriage.

I am basing my prediction on a hypothetical Sasuke who having *not* seen his parents killed before his eyes is less "Arghh Uchiha duty must sacrifice life for the Uchiha clan".

Also I agree with the guy/gall you were responding to, this just makes Sasuke and Minato's potential daughter even more tools of the village.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 18, 2013)

I think one, if not both, of the fathers will die this chapter,which will take the Shodai/Madara rivalry to the next level and we'll subsequently get to witness their first one-on-one battle.


----------



## God Hand (Mar 18, 2013)

Its time to get through the flashbacks and see just what the Edo Hokage can do.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 18, 2013)

Obviously I'm missing something.

Why is a debate on arranged/forced marriages involving Minato and Sasuke happening? Did some intensely weird spoilers come out that I haven't seen?


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 18, 2013)

^No idea.

Well, according to the SJ preview we should see some Senju vs. Uchiha action, maybe the fathers will kill each other in the fight, and upon returning to their respective settlements with their fathers' corpses, Hashirama and Madara will keep quiet about their plans to stop senseless slaughters and start their paths to scale up in their clans' ranks.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2013)

Hero of Shadows said:


> You keep stressing this point, which is technically true, but consider this a arranged marriage is *a lot more likely to turn* into a forced marriage:
> 
> marriage is in the domain of love, this probably the domain in which humans are the most fickle and the most adamant about getting their way, Sasuke and his bride to be might be simply incompatible.
> Sasuke might object on pure principle aka "Whom I marry is my decision".
> ...


If each of those things happened the marriage would not go ahead ergo it would not be forced. 

I once again stress the point that I don't think arranged marriages will be specifically touched upon. It's just not as drastic and callous as some of the people ( Not being indirect I can't be be bothered to copy paste names) in this thread are making it out to be.
___________
Anyway back to the chapter prediction. My money is on both of the father's dying. They have to leave at some point otherwise Madara and Harashima would be limited by living in their shadow. From a dramatic point of view this is the right scene. 

I'm just wondering how they will go out. If Harashima will kill Madara's dad and Madara Harashima's or if the two sons will kill their father in defense of one another.


----------



## Querix (Mar 18, 2013)

Madara's MS jutsu(s) already. or maybe just a hint. 

Kishi drags shit too fucking long

I want them to alternate between final valley and this flashback


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2013)

About the marriage discussion:

As far as I know, the concept of marriage being a permanent union of two lovers is a very recent idea, born in the Romantic era. Before that, it was more a question of practical requirement needed to keep the society working, especially on the countryside. People agreed to marry someone they though they could live with because that's part of life, and then later on they'd have the time to actually develope a deeper, more meaningful relationship (if they were lucky and didn't end up hating each other.)

I'm no expert on the issue, so I could be completly wrong.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 18, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Quoting TakL here
> 
> "ahem
> the 20th march is a national holiday so maybe well see spo/the next chap tommorrow."
> ...



So early spoilers?


----------



## Sarry (Mar 18, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> So early spoilers?



Or better yet, an early release? like today for example?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2013)

would be nice if we do get early chapter.

this chapter will probably focus mostly on the fight between the parents and brothers of hashirama and madara. them maybe we see madara get his ms and hashirama use a wood tech


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2013)

Has it been confirmed that Harashima cannot use Mokuton? Everyone is assuming he has to unlock it when he could already have it under his belt.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 18, 2013)

Hopefully chapter comes out tomorrow,  I miss my Naruto!


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Has it been confirmed that Harashima cannot use Mokuton? Everyone is assuming he has to unlock it when he could already have it under his belt.



he should have it already. didn't haku use his KKG automatic as a child. i doubt he had been trained since they were trying to hide his kkg since they were hated in his village.  so hashirama should be able to use it already and that is why i think we may see it next chapter.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2013)

Crossing fingers and toes that we'll get a time shift in the chapter and move on to their adulthood and full rivalry. Judging by the general pace of the flashback, this unfortunately doesn't seem too likely. Perhaps the end of the chapter sees a change of era?


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 18, 2013)

Enough of this complaint about the pace. The pace is perfect. Everything happening, at this point, needs to be seen. I'm sure the implications of all these small things will build up to the present. Just be patient and enjoy the ride. Kishi's been planning this for years.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not even complaining, I'm just that little kid on the back seat constantly asking "Are we there yet?" The flashback is extremly good, IMHO, but I'm untolerably curious about what happens next, so yes, I wish things would proceed a bit faster.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 19, 2013)

we find out shisui was madara's student and fugaku was the son of izuna


----------



## santanico (Mar 19, 2013)

oh how I wish we were getting early spoilers


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 19, 2013)

OP spoilers are out Naruto ones should be following soon


----------



## KevKev (Mar 19, 2013)

YES, thank you takl  my withdrawal from naruto was starting to show


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2013)

Praying for Tajima awesomeness.


----------



## Jad (Mar 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> Praying for Tajima awesomeness.



Will be interesting to see what they can both do.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> Praying for Tajima awesomeness.



Maybe he'll give us more face stock.


----------



## Klue (Mar 19, 2013)

Jad said:


> Will be interesting to see what they can both do.



By both, you mean Tajima and Butsuma?

Or kid Izuna.


----------



## Jad (Mar 19, 2013)

Klue said:


> By both, you mean Tajima and Butsuma?
> 
> Or kid Izuna.



All of em'. Kind of curious how he will handle them, will he stick with the good ol' Kakashi style of fighting or what. Also wander how they will counter the sharingan.


----------



## Bumi (Mar 19, 2013)

I just want to see kid Hashi use Mokuton. 

And I heard there was some weird rumor that Tajima is actually Madara's mother... I'm not sure if I'd laugh or be completely terrified if it turns out to be true.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 19, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> OP spoilers are out Naruto ones should be following soon



why would you say that? just as i'm about to go to bed.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

I just want this flashback to end or come to Konoha Foundation era quickly.
I can't deny that it's good,but I want to see what's gonna happen next.

Also pacing is godawful.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> I just want this flashback to end or come to Konoha Foundation era quickly.
> I can't deny that it's good,but I want to see what's gonna happen next.
> 
> Also pacing is godawful.



I wish we got like 30 page chapters weekly man. But that would probably destroy Kishi


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I wish we got like 30 page chapters weekly man. But that would probably destroy Kishi



Yeah, I envy Fairy Tail fans for that!


----------



## CA182 (Mar 19, 2013)

Chapter spoilers at least really are today!? :amazed

Awesome. :33

I hope Tajima is an Uchiha who uses a water affinity, just cause it'd be an awesome change.


----------



## Monna (Mar 19, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Chapter spoilers at least really are today!? :amazed
> 
> Awesome. :33
> 
> I hope Tajima is an Uchiha who uses a water affinity, just cause it'd be an awesome change.


I would like that as well. We know Itachi had a water affinity but only used that one suiton in his very first fight. Seemed like a waste.

I wish Uchiha were portrayed as having a huge arsenal of jutsu, like Kakashi was implied to have due to his copy ability. He made such a huge name for himself based on that. Actual Uchiha should have been even better at that.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 19, 2013)

Chap is out

_three_


----------



## Jad (Mar 19, 2013)

God....when will this flash back end! At least it skipped from them being kids that's a bonus.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 19, 2013)

Rest of VOTE fight next week then

Can't wait


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

Tobirama killed Izuna right?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Tobirama killed Izuna right?



Yes. He died from the wound we saw.


----------



## Jad (Mar 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Tobirama killed Izuna right?



Yeah, with a cheap ass swing of his Katana. Big surprise, Izuna is a fodder.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 19, 2013)

I think we all predicted that, LOL.

Anyways this chapter was good, next week is Foundation finally.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 19, 2013)

and the spoilers thread is still closed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Tobirama killed Izuna right?



Yea, a few of us called that.


----------



## extinction (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought they formed an alliance before Izuna's death/Madara's EMS? I'm lost. That or Itachi and Obito both lied.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 19, 2013)

Since I know the mods will just merge my thread, I won't bother making one.

Yes, terrible chapter is terrible. Again.

But instead of 1/10, I'll give this a 2. Why ? Because the childhood part is over and next chapter it is foundation of Konoha. So hoping these meaningless flashbacks are coming to an end at last.


----------



## hdiuy (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow i expected Hashirama to be alot more tired after his final(?) battle with Madara.


----------



## Rai (Mar 19, 2013)

Kishimoto ruined the flashback and why the hell Hashirama's Mokuton is so small?


----------



## takL (Mar 19, 2013)

the chap saddened me. now i feel sorry for madara. 
damn their lil brothers.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there anyone felt that Madara is pathetic? @.@


----------



## Turrin (Mar 19, 2013)

My Review of Naruto Chapter 624:

[YOUTUBE]67cEP-81sog[/YOUTUBE]

How Strong do you think Tobirama is after seeing FTG Slash?


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Mar 19, 2013)

Turrin said:


> My Review of Naruto Chapter 624:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]67cEP-81sog[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How Strong do you think Tobirama is after seeing FTG Slash?



Better review then some of the others I've seen on YouTube, but honestly I can't get past the fact that you pronounce everything so wrong. I'm sorry.

I actually thought these flashback chapters have been great I love seeing what happened in the past between these two clans and especially between Hashi and Madara. I think you and others are just letting your preconceived notions of what* you wanted* to happen get in the way of your enjoyment. As for why we didn't see the fathers fight, it's because it simply wasn't important. Once again you are attributing what *you* perceive as a negative aspect of the chapter with what you wanted to see. This isn't what Kishi deems important, the whole flashback is about Madara and Hashirama and not their family. The family plays a role, but they aren't the center of the attention at this point. Plus, you have to remember that these are short chapters and Kishi has to keep a certain pace.


----------



## warp drive (Mar 19, 2013)

What a fucken ass chap. So Hashirama did kill himself?  Come on Kishi!  
the fuq is this man? Ok this manga is too childish.


----------



## 8mm (Mar 20, 2013)

warp drive said:


> What a fucken ass chap. So Hashirama did kill himself?  Come on Kishi!
> the fuq is this man? Ok this manga is too childish.



wut?  He looks alive to me


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## takL (Mar 20, 2013)

as usual some extracts from ohanas script

the chap title:_ even_

Madara: maybe…after all we never can reach…to the stupid pie in the sky we’ve been talking about.
Madara : even if only for a short while, I've had a great time being with you (/it was short but it was nice while it lasted)…Hashirama.

Madara: you are a Senju…as much as I wished otherwise. my siblings were killed by Senju..i mean, we don’t need to show the insides to each other, you know. …from now on we’ll see each other on the battlefields.

 "at that moment I felt that….i understood what to awaken sharingan means…
that he decided to….. completely delete me, who he made a friend of (from his life)." -hash

hash: …madara …you cant beat me…now lets…
 " i however still couldnt give up on the dream" -hash
hash: end this…when the greatests shinobis, Uchiha and Senju, join forces…countries cant find a shinobi clan to match against us...and that will eventually defuse the conflicts. so lets… 

madara: hashiramaA! how long are you going on about the kidish stuff? it’s never possible to show the insides to each other, i tell ya!

madara: huh...better yet…you kill me at once…Hashirama…to die by your hand… I'll be happy.

Madara: there ain’t any with such a grit/guts left…  in uchiha
hash: Yes …im sure there are…can’t we play stone kipping like the old days? just you and me…

Madara: …to show your insides…now kill ur brother ….or commit suicide…and…that’ll make us _even_…then ill trust your clan for you.

i love how  madara keeps saying 'the insides' like samurais  instead of 'the heart' in the flashback throughout.


----------



## warp drive (Mar 20, 2013)

8mm said:


> wut?  He looks alive to me



How do you suppose he died? 

And Izuna killed by a stab wound?  

This Uchiha love fascination is getting ridiculous; it makes the series looks stupid. I understand if there?s some obsession with your love ones but kishi is just pushing it beyond logical perspective. 

And where is the actual balance of power between these two equally ranked clans. Is an all-out Senju festival.  

Kishi!


----------



## takL (Mar 21, 2013)

up to the chapter madaras still keeping his old rough tongue unlike the edo/oldman madara.


----------



## auem (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks takL for the insight....


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2013)

Hashirama is crazy for refusing to off Madara then and there. I would have taken that fucker's eyes.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 21, 2013)

*This chapter was horrible and lazy.*

I just read this chapter it was ok but so many things were so poorly made at least Kishi remember that this is a Ninja manga.

1. Hashirama just said if the Uchiha and Senju unite the war will be over but like so many people already post where the FUCKing Hyuugas enter in this plot aren't they important for Kohona what about pleasing the Hyuuga fans for once.

2.High level ninjas fighting with low level ninjutsus. Sure there were dragons and forests before but when Kishi isn't drawing a Susano or a Fox aura it just sucks that shidori blade jutsu was terrible he didn't even cut Madara brother arm just some blood and them he die from that? So basic that was the most important jutsu of this flashback????

3.The fathers fight. A kunai and a blade...alot of people bich about that but if well done it could be great remember Zabuza vs. Kakashi they use Kunais, Swords, Shurikens and it was awesome and nobodoy bich about, my point is Kishi didn't put any effort into making the scene that should be dramatically.

4.Lets get even hashirama! So Madara is defeated and crushed at the end and ask Hashirama to kill his own brother so they can trust each other again... that is just stupid. For the love of god isn't he a military leader and a role model for all young ninjas so why can't he request something that benefits his defeated clan and helps them rebuild maybe even give one generation some time without a war instead he ask for Hashirama to murder his own brother in cold blood so he just start trusting him again...WTF?


----------



## Rios (Mar 21, 2013)

Your points are poor. I am just going to answer the first one.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Hyuugas are irrelevant.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Mar 21, 2013)

Hyūga's are irrelevant.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Until they're soloing the Juubi's strike.


----------

